# R.I.P. Mr. Pillow :(



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Me and the girlfriend got home at the same time on Friday after work and when we went into our bedroom to let Enzo out of his crate all we saw was nothing but stuffing LOL. I guess Enzo finally got bored of having his pillow so he decided to kill it. He has had it in his crate since we got him. Luckily when he tears stuff apart he doesnt like to eat/swallow it and just moves on to the next part.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Eventually they all decide that whats on the inside should be on the outside. I hate that fluffy stuff, I clean it up all the time


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

He's trying to tell you he wants snow... LoL, that's a sturdy looking crate where did you find it?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ya know it is so sad to see these thing happen. Pitbulls I believe kill more pillows than any other breed. They are defiantly of vicious nature and should never be left unsupervised with a young pillow that doesn't know how to defend itself lmao!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Ya know it is so sad to see these thing happen. Pitbulls I believe kill more pillows than any other breed. They are defiantly of vicious nature and should never be left unsupervised with a young pillow that doesn't know how to defend itself lmao!


:rofl::rofl:

That is hilarious... I've given up pillows for now, maybe Duece will get a new one when we move. For now I throw old sheets in there, I've only had to put 2 sheets to rest so far.Those were the ones I throw over his crate, he decided they would suit him better inside the crate with the others cept with all the pulling he's starts shredding them. So no top cover while I'm at work, he doesn't do it if its at night go figure ....


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm with you Ronnie, I put in old sheets! Rudi is not to be trusted with a lovely pillow! Enzo probably had some fun snuggling in that pillow fluff though!


----------



## GaffMan (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL been there b4 except Tiki doesnt have a pillow in her crate she has gets ahold of the couch pillows which is AWESOME!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Come on, Nate! You know better  

Thats some funny stuff


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! that is so funny and holly is right, pillows and APBT's do not go together! lol
I have a seven year old that I finally thought was done eating blankets so I gave her a really nice costco blanket. It lasted for 4 months then one day she killed it! RIP pillows


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Hahaha good stuff



Lex's Guardian said:


> He's trying to tell you he wants snow... LoL, that's a sturdy looking crate where did you find it?


Lol, I got it a Wally World



meganc66 said:


> I'm with you Ronnie, I put in old sheets! Rudi is not to be trusted with a lovely pillow! Enzo probably had some fun snuggling in that pillow fluff though!


When I first walked in the room I didnt even see him in there he was buried under all of it



StaffyDaddy said:


> Come on, Nate! You know better
> 
> Thats some funny stuff


Haha no more pillows for Enzo! Right now all he has in there is his microfiber blanket



performanceknls said:


> HA! that is so funny and holly is right, pillows and APBT's do not go together! lol
> I have a seven year old that I finally thought was done eating blankets so I gave her a really nice costco blanket. It lasted for 4 months then one day she killed it! RIP pillows


Hahaha, its funny how long it lasted in there. He has a thing for rugs tho. We have went through 4 bathroom rugs within the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL thats hilarious! I have almost the exact same picture! Syd did that once she gets old sheets and blankets now...but she still tears those up too. I just give her stuff I no longer care about...


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Hahaha thats awesome! Thats a big mess!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah she pulled it in off of the futon, but I feel your pain it was a total mess to clean up LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Too funny. Some times they just cant help themselves. Dosia's torn up many of blankets to lol.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

hahahahah tore that pillow up


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Funny - we haven't had that happen yet!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol! I hate that! haha

No wonder Pit Bull's are #1 in pillow murder incidents.

When I leave Sasha alone in her crate during the day I take her nice bed and leave the older one in lol.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Well, Be grateful that the pillow did not contain feathers.

Carter my dog with separation anxiety once grabbed one of my good pillows off of my couch and did this to it:





I STILL find those feathers in random places after 3 years.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Hahaha thats awesome! Luckily I got rid of my feather pillow.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

we have the same crate. but I think a little bigger.
or maybe all the stuffing makes it look small.
Nismo tears up every stinking blanket or pillow we leave in his crate lol.
even the expensive dog beds.
why trevor keeps putting things in there I don't know.
we can't even leave things on top of the crate.
like that sheet would have been destroyed.
he even chewed up the plastic removable tray in the bottom of the crate lol


----------

